# Illinois: Chicago Area - College of Dupage Group



## darknightt (Jun 15, 2005)

.


----------



## Smakdwn9182 (Oct 22, 2005)

I am extremely busy but id like to join


----------



## Smakdwn9182 (Oct 22, 2005)

Every sat? Where at in the library?


----------

